# [New Zealand NR] Tom Nelson - 5x5 Blindfolded 24:10



## CyanSandwich (Dec 8, 2014)

2nd attempt at NZ nationals 2014. First was off by 5 centers.




Fun fact: Right before 5BLD started, I had to find one of my own posts to re-learn midge/corner parity (which this solve had).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice solve! I still need to finish learning M2 for 3BLD haha.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Good job!

EDIT: that 5x5 looks rather large... Is it a shengshou?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 8, 2014)

You did upload. Good job anyway.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks peeps.


guysensei1 said:


> Good job!
> 
> EDIT: that 5x5 looks rather large... Is it a shengshou?


I borrowed it and I don't know what it was (probably shengshou), but it felt great. I can't remember if it was larger than other 5x5s but my hands are pretty small I guess.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 8, 2014)

This is the first NZ 5BLD success right?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 8, 2014)

Randomno said:


> This is the first NZ 5BLD success right?


Yeah. That's why I have all the BLD NRs. No one else has tried anything more than 3BLD.


----------



## RayLam (Dec 9, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah. That's why I have all the BLD NRs. No one else has tried anything more than 3BLD.


Maybe you should motivate others to try bigbld so that you won't be lonely at comps any more


----------

